# Aluminum Jon Boat Painting



## boomerang206 (Jan 19, 2008)

I have a 14 ft aluminum Jon Boat I want to getre-painted. I have used Gluv it on the bottom to seal the rivets and have the primer and paint. All I really need is someone who has the place and the equipment to spray it. Anyone have any suggestions for here in Gulf Breeze? Boomerang206


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

What primer/paint are you putting on it?


----------



## boomerang206 (Jan 19, 2008)

Most likely some type of acrylic enamel or etching type paint suitable for aluminum. I am going to use Gluv It on the rivets to seal them and then prime it and then paint it. It is an old Jon Boat my dad bought years ago and I am keeping it and re-doing it for sentimental reasons. The specks fromBig Sabine to Perdido Bay fear this boat from over the years. Many a fish caught in it! BY the way you have a great boat.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

A shine on it will show every flaw. Acrylic enamel is not that forgiving when it comes to abrasion resistance. IE: Scratch easy.



A Olive drab flat finish will do better. That is why you see most of them this way. Especially for backwaters where they get knocked around on stuff.


----------



## ButtNekid (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang it Bo, put that stinkin' jon boat in the water and run it. Looks don't count, the fish don't care. The wear and tear add character and give you less to worry about in the event of a scratch. Chicks dig the "experienced" jon boat look.


----------



## boomerang206 (Jan 19, 2008)

the experience look is one thing.....the wore slam out look is another! It will have a new motor on it though and will probably sink with the deck and floundering belly rail I put on it. If that is the case...I 'll go have a Mic light or 2 or 3 or .....It is soon to be finished and the Oriole Beach Ramp will get it's cherry. I am putting in there so it will be sure to hit the bottom before it sinks!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey, the Oriole ramp is still shallow but recent maintenance by SRC has really improved it..No more drop off and that hump has been leveled out somewhat..Pretty nice and very usable now.

Fyi

Jimmy


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 24, 2008)

Boomerang...



I would consider putting Grizzly Grip on that boat. It looks GREAT and is tough as a finish gets. I have used it on two boats so far. One thing is sure...you will never slip on this surface. Take a look at the aluminum boat in their pictures section..



Here is their web address..and a link

www.grizzlygrip.com

Grizzly Grip



Ronnie


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I ordered some spray on bedliner on Ebay last year for my older model alumacraft that leaked around many of the rivets. I got 3 gallons of olive drab green for $180 , I put 1 coat w/texture on the inside, and 2 coats without texture on the outside, it sealed up all the rivets and quieted it down in the process, pretty good stuff. not like the cheap can stuff you get at walmart, you actually have to mix this stuff and can get in just about any color you want.


----------



## Captain WhupAss (Nov 8, 2007)

I will NEVER use the Oreole ramp again. I put my jon/40 Merc in there about 2 months ago and it was deep enough.. then it got very shallow .. I was trying to reverse out and my SS prop hit a piece of concrete... well $300. worth of lower unit work later and I'mrunning again. But I've hadnothing but bad experiences at the Oreole ramp.Just and FYI.


----------

